# Flash Drive Not Responding



## Adamhumbug (Jan 3, 2008)

When i plug in my flash drive and try to do anything with it the computer says not responding. What can i do.


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Adam,

Also try plugging the flash drive into another usb port and see if that resolves the issue. Is this USB flash drive new?


computer_doctor


----------



## dcdrac (Feb 16, 2008)

or try this

How to change drive letter assignments in Windows XP

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307844


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Adamhumbug! :wave:


Try to follow the instructions on this page, it might be your pendrive is infected by any malicious file. See if this helps you :smile:

*Hard disk/Pen drive does not open when double-clicked*


----------



## russxgoingxnavy (Nov 3, 2009)

Plugging into a different port doesn't work, if the drive isn't working the format or partitions are corrupted and the computer stops at that. you need a program that reads past the format or partition. And I need to find a program that can do that, if anyone knows of one tell me. and switching the drive letter isn't working either.


ray:computers...they worship meray:


----------



## ali.salardini (Nov 9, 2009)

My KINGSTON DataTraveler 8GB is recognised by the PC but not showing on my computer. Have tried all ports.Your help is appreciated. 
Thank you ali.salardini


----------



## russxgoingxnavy (Nov 3, 2009)

try updating the usb drivers on your computer or get linux or Ubuntu to read it. because they can read just about anything on a portable device.
ray:Computers... they worship meray:


----------



## Krishna1409 (Nov 17, 2009)

Adamhumbug said:


> When i plug in my flash drive and try to do anything with it the computer says not responding. What can i do.


----------

